# CIC update over USB fails



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

Hi,

I tried to update my CIC (currently Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2012) to 2014-1 over USB.

I have a FSC code and copied the 3 folders to the USB stick. I have followed all instructions, alltough when I plug in the USB into the glove compartment, it detects the upgrade however does not prompt me for the FSC code. It displays an error message stating something in the likes of (got a screenshot of the Dutch error): _Navigation data in car incomplete or manipulated. Have it checked by your Service Partner._

Did I do something wrong when copying the data to the disk? Are the files perhaps corrupt?


----------



## James57 (May 5, 2008)

BMW530xdrive said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to update my CIC (currently Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2012) to 2014-1 over USB.
> 
> ...


I just upgraded my nav to the 2015-2 North American Road Map a couple of days ago. You can't copy everything on one USB stick -- you have to copy the contents of each of the three folders onto three separate USB sticks. The folders themselves shouldn't be copied -- just their contents, which should be a subfolder named pkgdb and a file named config.nfm. So you should have three USB sticks, each of which has that subfolder and file in the root drive of the stick.


----------



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

James57 said:


> I just upgraded my nav to the 2015-2 North American Road Map a couple of days ago. You can't copy everything on one USB stick -- you have to copy the contents of each of the three folders onto three separate USB sticks. The folders themselves shouldn't be copied -- just their contents, which should be a subfolder named pkgdb and a file named config.nfm. So you should have three USB sticks, each of which has that subfolder and file in the root drive of the stick.


Ok, those are new instructions. I copied all 3 folders on 1 disk, but copied the file and folder from USB1 to the root of the stick. The goal was to do the same trick for USB2 after it prompted me for disk 2, after removing the contents of USB1 ofc.

Will try with only USB1 content on the stick.


----------



## James57 (May 5, 2008)

BMW530xdrive said:


> Ok, those are new instructions. I copied all 3 folders on 1 disk, but copied the file and folder from USB1 to the root of the stick. The goal was to do the same trick for USB2 after it prompted me for disk 2, after removing the contents of USB1 ofc.
> 
> Will try with only USB1 content on the stick.


You really need 3 separate USB sticks, each with the content of the USB1, USB2, and USB3 folders. At least that's what I did, and certainly what was most convenient. There's a ton of info on the best way (and various ways people have tried and failed) in the lengthy CIC update sticky in the E9x subforum: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=540474


----------



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

James57 said:


> You really need 3 separate USB sticks, each with the content of the USB1, USB2, and USB3 folders. At least that's what I did, and certainly what was most convenient. There's a ton of info on the best way (and various ways people have tried and failed) in the lengthy CIC update sticky in the E9x subforum: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=540474


I tried that too just now. So I took a FAT32 formatted USB stick, with only the contents of USB1 (1 file, 1 folder with content) in the root directory of the drive. I created 2 additional flash drives with the respective contents of USB 2 & 3.
When inserting the disk, after a few seconds I receive the same message again. Contents are incomplete or manipulated.

I used the Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2014-1 disks since my current version info screen mentions: 
ECE
BMW Group
101104.2.17
Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2012

I did not take the wrong disks right?


----------



## James57 (May 5, 2008)

BMW530xdrive said:


> I tried that too just now. So I took a FAT32 formatted USB stick, with only the contents of USB1 (1 file, 1 folder with content) in the root directory of the drive. I created 2 additional flash drives with the respective contents of USB 2 & 3.
> When inserting the disk, after a few seconds I receive the same message again. Contents are incomplete or manipulated.
> 
> I used the Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2014-1 disks since my current version info screen mentions:
> ...


I can only speculate -- I don't believe there are any wrong disks. Premium, High, they're all the same. But since you copied the data from them, maybe there's something on the disks that prevents easy copying of everything? I don't know. But really, ask in that E9x thread I linked. I'm sure shawnsheridan, who hooks everyone up with updates and FSC codes and who's on that thread all the time (and who also has an F10 I believe) can help you. He seems to know all there is to know about nav updates.


----------



## backcountry1 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Use Windows for file xfer to usb stick*

Hi,
FYI, I could not get my software update to work at all. Finally transferred the update .bin file to my usb stick using a Windows PC, and it finally worked. Apparently does not with a Mac (even though stick was formatted with FAT32).
Steve


----------



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

backcountry1 said:


> Hi,
> FYI, I could not get my software update to work at all. Finally transferred the update .bin file to my usb stick using a Windows PC, and it finally worked. Apparently does not with a Mac (even though stick was formatted with FAT32).
> Steve


Indeed, I managed to get it to work to do a full file compare including CRC match. Apparently, 1 file ended up to be corrupted on the USB stick, this after 3 attempts to copy the complete contents of the USB directory to the stick. Copying this single file separately succeeded.

Ah well Windows, what to expect...:


----------



## darksim18 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Navigation not working*

Hey everyone,

I own a 2010 535xi and recently did the Navigation update for 2016-2 premium. I got the USB and FSC code from the dealer (No CD option) and the installation went smoothly up until it was done and restarted it itself. After the restart the navigation itself is working, in that if I enter a address it will give me turn by turn directions and the cursor will move on the screen as I drive. The problem is on the screen it shows nothing but the cursor, no map information, no streets, no information. I zoomed in and out, reset the idrive (by holding the mute knob for 25 sec), restarted the car after having it off for 10+ min multiple times. I also attempted to reinstall the update several times and it's still not working.

Has anyone else experienced this problem or know a possible solution? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

